# EDISON CUBES BEING SOLD NOW!



## Regisiew (Mar 24, 2009)

*Cube up for sale now!*

okay, for specialtyspeedcubes.webs.com the products WILL DEFINITELY be up for sale in about 5-10 minutes. the only problem is that, my relatives only set 14 cubes, so I don't want more people to purchase, then I can send, because i don't want you to wait forever (since my relatives will have to send again, and then I'll have to send to you) I'm EXTREMELY sorry for the inconvenience, and i really hope you understand, though this problem WILL be fixed, SOON. the only solution i have, is that the first 13 people (since somebody already reserved one) to say they will buy one, will, and only them, unless you want to wait longer for shipping. I have 7 black cubes, and 6 white cubes, left, all edison's. once again, I'm REALLY, REALLY, sorry for the inconvenience, I really hope you understand, because I'm trying my best, and will hopefully get it fixed later on in the day. Thank you very much for your understanding, and I hope your one of the first 13!

ps: also, you may notice the cubes still say coming soon. I will take that sign away so you can purchase, once i have the 13 people.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 24, 2009)

im trying to catch your attention since my last title was not specific, and I couldn't edit it. so read the thread that says "Cube up for sale now!" and you'll figure out more about the edison cubes being sold NOW (read the thread and you'll figure out what i mean, but the cubes will be sold to people once you start reading that thread, so just read it and it will become more clear)


----------



## Bomber (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh come on Regisiew. Nobody really cares. You have made too many threads, too many posts and nobody wants to buy your cubes.
I am sick and tired of seeing "Edison's for Sale" "Finally Here" and blah blah blah. You have made at least seven. Is one thread not enough? You really need to reduce the amount of spam you produce otherwise you are in danger of driving potential members away with *you* terrible spelling and grammar.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 24, 2009)

You made this thread only because you forgot to add the word EDISON into the title of your last thread? I really hope no one buys your cubes.


----------



## Hakan (Mar 24, 2009)

Bomber said:


> You really need to reduce the amount of spam you produce otherwise you are in danger of driving potential members away _with you terrible spelling and grammar._



Ironic.


----------



## Bomber (Mar 24, 2009)

Hakan said:


> Bomber said:
> 
> 
> > You really need to reduce the amount of spam you produce otherwise you are in danger of driving potential members away _with you terrible spelling and grammar._
> ...



I won't even bother correcting it. In fact, I will embolden it for you. The sentence is also quite long, I don't really want to split it up though.


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 24, 2009)

*I might consider buying one if you would lower the price.*

I bolded it so that you would read/see it.


----------



## byu (Mar 24, 2009)

If you do that, please tell us whether he actually ships the cube.


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yo Regisiew, you really might wanna consider lowering prices. I have relatives in Korea (yes, I'm Korean) and I can get my hands on Edisons at much cheaper price than that (shipping included).


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 24, 2009)

alright, i promise i will, but first can i sell these first 14? I am taking your advice, and i will lower the prices to 14.99, but first, i want to figure out the prices, and how much profit ill make, so that i know how much i can lower the prices. i dont know if you know what i mean, but whatever, anyway, i WILL take your advice and lower them after these first cubes. sorry, but i just need to figure out the prices on, how much everything will cost, and be more familiar with it, then ill start lowering, so could some people please purchase, ive only gotten one buy so far, so if you will buy, please say you will for sure. Once again, sorry, and also, i will change the prices later on (i dont think you know what i mean by familirizing myself with the prices) thanks!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 24, 2009)

hah so you expect people to buy cubes at higher prices knowing that they will be cheaper if other people buy first? only a stupid idiot would do that.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Mar 24, 2009)

I could get it for free if i asked my relatives in Korea as well. But if I did, my parents would ***** at me for asking them and blah blah blah. But w/e, I just ordered my first order for some diys from c4u so I don't really care as of now.

And yea.....it would probably a little if you lowered the price.....even though it seems like nobody really cares.


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 24, 2009)

If you had taken the advice I gave you a _long_ time ago, then you would have calculated all that a _long_ time ago. It's really not that hard calculate the cost, etc if you know the numbers.

@Dae, what I meant was even if I paid for the cube, shipping, etc, I'd still pay less that what I would at Regisiew's store.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 24, 2009)

jhong253 said:


> If you had taken the advice I gave you a _long_ time ago, then you would have calculated all that a _long_ time ago. It's really not that hard calculate the cost, etc if you know the numbers.
> 
> @Dae, what I meant was even if I paid for the cube, shipping, etc, I'd still pay less that what I would at Regisiew's store.



in all honesty.. at times i feel that he's so conceited... he doesn't understand that we were only trying to help... we gave him advice but he didn't take it... y help him now? not trying to sound harsh... only being honest


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 24, 2009)

alright, if i get 13 people who will buy, i will lower. i did the calc's and 14.99 is as cheap as i can since my relatives have to ship to me+i have to pay money for shipping back. Hopefully, this is all right with you. so once i get 13 people, I will make the product active and will sell for 14.99


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 24, 2009)

Before anyone yells at you again, elaborate on "once i get 13 people, I will make the product active and will sell for 14.99". You mean 13 potential buyers, correct?


----------



## byu (Mar 25, 2009)

That's what I believe he means.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 25, 2009)

yea, so hopefully your happy i lowered prices, so can someone start becoming a "potential buyer"? lol


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 25, 2009)

Alrighty, I have cooperated and tried to support your business up til now. STOP POSTING ADVERTISEMENTS, THEY ARE VERY, VERY ANNOYING.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 25, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> *I might consider buying one if you would lower the price.*
> 
> I bolded it so that you would read/see it.





jhong253 said:


> Yo Regisiew, you really might wanna consider lowering prices. I have relatives in Korea (yes, I'm Korean) and I can get my hands on Edisons at much cheaper price than that (shipping included).





puzzlemaster said:


> hah so you expect people to buy cubes at higher prices knowing that they will be cheaper if other people buy first? only a stupid idiot would do that.





daeyoungyoon said:


> I could get it for free if i asked my relatives in Korea as well. But if I did, my parents would ***** at me for asking them and blah blah blah. But w/e, I just ordered my first order for some diys from c4u so I don't really care as of now.
> 
> And yea.....it would probably a little if you lowered the price.....even though it seems like nobody really cares.





EmersonHerrmann said:


> Alrighty, I have cooperated and tried to support your business up til now. STOP POSTING ADVERTISEMENTS, THEY ARE VERY, VERY ANNOYING.


 alright my original puropse if loweering trhe prices was to make you guys happy, and purcahse them. But it seems like it's taking no effect. Im very sorry, but i did the calculations and i honestly can not lower any more. Sorry


----------



## Musturd (Mar 25, 2009)

I think you should have someone reputable, who has been on this site for a long time, buy one of your cubes at a lowered price. Then after that person confirms that he/she has received the cube, I bet a lot more people would feel comfortable buying off of you -- I know I would.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 25, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> alright my original puropse if loweering trhe prices was to make you guys happy, and purcahse them. But it seems like it's taking no effect. Im very sorry, but i did the calculations and i honestly can not lower any more. Sorry



You seem to not understand the real world. People are not going to buy your products if they can buy a product exactly the same or ever better than the product you are selling for less. You should have figured this out before you bought however many cubes you bought. 

Also, you have gained quite the reputation here on this forum. Unfortunately for you, not a very good one. People may not trust your service for you appear to have no experience at this type of thing at all. Even if you actually do not have any experience in this, at least pretend to. 

Another thing is giving out your age. Since you are only 13, many people see that as a way to label you as irresponsible. Posting like you do on this forum just secures that belief.

My best advice to you is to slip out of the community for a little while and come back with a new nick and maturity level. Maybe find another speedcubing forum to try to sell your inventory.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 25, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> alright, if i get 13 people who will buy, i will lower. i did the calc's and 14.99 is as cheap as i can since my relatives have to ship to me+i have to pay money for shipping back. Hopefully, this is all right with you. so once i get 13 people, I will make the product active and will sell for 14.99


Shut up, with your potential buyer non-sense, have faith in your buyers. They will buy them like me I am sick of seeing this stupid "Product is not available at this time."


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 25, 2009)

okay, the problem is, i dont want like 20 people to buy, when i only have 13 cubes. yes i will get more, but i dont want people to be like, "this kids shipping is terrible" so if you guys are alright with that. I will take off the "product is not available at this time" okay?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 25, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> okay, the problem is, i dont want like 20 people to buy, when i only have 13 cubes. yes i will get more, but i dont want people to be like, "this kids shipping is terrible" so if you guys are alright with that. I will take off the "product is not available at this time" okay?


Okay, do you have an AIM screen name were this conversation can get somewhere instead of in the forum?


----------



## lalalala (Mar 25, 2009)

not to be rube but as you can see you have no buyers except for 1 so i think its safe to put the product available since hes willing to buy.


----------



## byu (Mar 25, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> okay, the problem is, i dont want like 20 people to buy, when i only have 13 cubes. yes i will get more, but i dont want people to be like, "this kids shipping is terrible" so if you guys are alright with that. I will take off the "product is not available at this time" okay?



Don't worry, you won't get 20 people to buy.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 25, 2009)

byu said:


> Regisiew said:
> 
> 
> > okay, the problem is, i dont want like 20 people to buy, when i only have 13 cubes. yes i will get more, but i dont want people to be like, "this kids shipping is terrible" so if you guys are alright with that. I will take off the "product is not available at this time" okay?
> ...



agreed...i think you've gotten to the point that you've failed at your original goal.. instead of becoming reputable and being liked, you've established this so far:
1: been incredibly annoying (hence the suspension)
2: showed that you're very irresponsible
3: lost any chance of accomplishing your goal
4: asked for help and then not taken it
5: assumed that people will buy when they clearly will not after this display of stupidity...


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay, after hearing all the feedback about me, I'm just going to start a new. If I can I guess, and I'll try to be better okay? So first thing's first, tomorrow I will go to the post office for sure, so I would appreciate purchases before then so I can do it all at once, though obviously you don't have too. Also, I will be more professional, and take your advice in to much more consideration. That is all, thanks.


----------



## byu (Mar 25, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> Okay, after hearing all the feedback about me, I'm just going to *start a new.* If I can I *guess*, and I'll try to be better okay? So first thing's first, tomorrow I will go to the post office for sure, so I would appreciate purchases before then so I can do it all at once, though obviously you don't have too. Also, I will be more professional, and take your advice in to much more consideration. That is all, thanks.



Start a new what?
Guess what?

You're not being very clear.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 25, 2009)

Just pretend like this is a new account, and just start all over again, and hopefully make a better impression


----------



## byu (Mar 25, 2009)

OK.

Welcome to the forums!

What is your method of shipping, and where are you getting your cubes from? How would you like to accept payment?


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 25, 2009)

My method of shipping is through the USPS company, using priority mail. It cost 4.95, and my cubes are ordered specially from cubenjoy.com, and I have my relatives in Korea send them to me, so they are definitely authentic. Also, I accept payment through paypal, at the lowest price I can make it. Though soon, I will be accepting credit cards, and also will be getting many more cubes. Join as a member at specialtyspeedcubes.webs.com and enjoy the site!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 25, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> Okay, after hearing all the feedback about me, I'm just going to start a new. If I can I guess, and I'll try to be better okay? So first thing's first, tomorrow I will go to the post office for sure, so I would appreciate purchases before then so I can do it all at once, though obviously you don't have too. Also, I will be more professional, and take your advice in to much more consideration. That is all, thanks.



atleast you're trying now...ok listen...explain in detail what you intend to do


----------



## byu (Mar 25, 2009)

What is your return policy, and do you offer cube insurance if the cube is damaged through the mail?


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay, and I also want up to 13 people to reserve cubes due to the amount of cubes I have left in my inventory, so I don't want to have people end up purchasing cubes, and not getting them until a month later. Though the product is active for sale because their may be people who would be willing to wait. So only the 13 people who reserve the cubes now should buy, unless you want to wait. I'm am extremely sorry for the inconvenience and this problem will be fixed very, very soon. Thank you


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 25, 2009)

byu said:


> What is your return policy, and do you offer cube insurance if the cube is damaged through the mail?


 My return policy is extremely simple. On the packages that i send there will be a return address. If there is ANY damage in the cube (I'm trusting you on this one, please don't take advantage, not that I would think any of you would) you may simply send it back.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Mar 25, 2009)

I think they were asking if they could get their money back.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 25, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> I think they were asking if they could get their money back.


 Oh yes sorry, I didn't understand the question, and yes, I WILL for sure send you back the money, but please contact me so I will know. I have already done this, so I know that I'm able to send you money through paypal.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 25, 2009)

good job so far...


----------



## Musturd (Mar 25, 2009)

I thought you included shipping in the $14.99...
Ordering from tribox is cheaper...

I guess they would arrive quicker from you, though.

But, I'm not going to _consider_ buying until someone successfully receives a cube.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 25, 2009)

Musturd said:


> I'm not going to _consider_ buying until someone successfully receives a cube.



Alright then, just wait a couple days.


----------



## n00bcubix (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome to Speedsolving, learn to edit though, you look to the right of your post, click edit, then edit what has to be editted.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay, If anyone is ordering cubes, please order as soon as you can, preferably right now, of course you don't have too, but it would be much more convenient because I will be going to the post office soon. It really would be very helpful so please at least try to do this. And also, if you do, if you want it lubricated, please tell me. Thank you


----------



## fatch0 (Mar 25, 2009)

when will you sell joycubes?

Is it 14.99 including shipping?


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 25, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> good job so far...



Better yeah...but I kinda can't the past go that easily.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 25, 2009)

Alright, but please forget the past, and let me start fresh. I will send packages very soon, so once again, IF your going to purchase, please do so now. Thank you


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 25, 2009)

It's really hard to forget the past, considering that you are still the same kid.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 25, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> Alright, but please forget the past, and let me start fresh. I will send packages very soon, so once again, IF your going to purchase, please do so now. Thank you


Alright, you seem to be caring a little more than previously, and you're also acknowledging what I said which I also didn't expect. Those taken into consideration, sure. You have a clean slate.


----------



## shelley (Mar 25, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> Alright, but please forget the past, and let me start fresh. I will send packages very soon, so once again, IF your going to purchase, please do so now. Thank you



Don't expect the customer to cater to your convenience. IF the customer is going to purchase, he will do so whenever he feels like it.

My favorite online transactions are the ones that require no more communication between buyer and seller than necessary. I place an order, they send me email confirmation, and a few days later I get my stuff in the mail. Your chatter in this topic is quite off-putting.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you, and also, I am going to the post office in more or less 15 minutes. I'll try to go a little later, but i doubt I will be very successful because I have to at least get the people who already payed for the cubes shipped today. But truthfully, I'll probably go in around 10 minutes, so if you will buy (I know I've already said this many times), please do so now. I'm not doing this to annoy you, or to make things easier on me, though shipping may be a day faster, and also, it would be more convenient. Thank you


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 25, 2009)

I am going to the post office now, when the cube arrives to unknown.soul, ask him about it and give feedback. I will be putting pictures up of the shipping supplies (boxes, bubble wrap, tape, ect.) and the cubes, so you will think I'm more reliable. Thank you


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 25, 2009)

USE THE DAMN EDITING THING!!!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok... I've kept quiet in this whole edison thing.. but now I'll speak out =) Good for you that you're selling edisons... but seriously... i wouldn't use a free website for a shop... it looks very unprofessional... I'd recommend selling from an ebay store because that's a little more trustworthy.... just a thought I might buy from you if I get feedback..

Also.... at stachuk1992: no need to be so mean... cmon okay... maybe he's spammed up the board a little... but that doesn't mean you have to flame him... ok maybe it does but still


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 25, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Ok... I've kept quiet in this whole edison thing.. but now I'll speak out =) Good for you that you're selling edisons... but seriously... i wouldn't use a free website for a shop... it looks very unprofessional... I'd recommend selling from an ebay store because that's a little more trustworthy.... just a thought I might buy from you if I get feedback..


 No worries, and just so everyone knows, tomorrow or maybe even today, the site won't be specialtyspeedcubes.webs.com, because i will get buy my own domain, plus pay to have it on google, and it will probably be specialtyspeedcubes.com if that is available. Also, I've decided to go to the post office around 6:30 instead. And I had also already packaged unknown.soul's box (just so he would know) Also, I get the feeling that some of you are skeptic about this, which is completely fine, I would be too, because you don't know anything about me. Though I would like to bring more than one package to the post office today, so if there is something that makes you skeptic about purchasing before getting feedback, I could try to do something to make you not feel that way, such as, take pictures of the cubes, show the package that I had already wrapped up and made ready for shipping, the shipping supplies, receipt from the payment, etc. Please give me some suggestions, and also I will be taking more pictures of my items. I'm also sorry for the shortage of cubes, but more will be arriving. Thank you


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 25, 2009)

Proof that I actually bought an Edison from him:



He re-payed me the difference after the price reduction:


----------



## byu (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice,

How long is your shipping Regisiew.

If Unknown.soul receives his Edison cube within 1 week, then I will CONSIDER purchasing one.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 25, 2009)

Unknown.soul lives in California (not going to say where due to privacy) and I live in Virginia, so we are clearly far away, though shipping should only take 1-3 days, 3 being MAX, according to USPS. This is because I am using priority mail (not cheap first-class ), though still, you will just have to wait and see. Oh yea, and also, he may even make an unpackaging video!


----------



## byu (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice. Glad to see you're becoming more professional Regisiew.


----------



## Kyle™ (Mar 25, 2009)

Maybe start a lemonade stand in the desert. toy stores are not your thing man.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 25, 2009)

You know what? I'm looking at this more and more and I'm actually convinced you could actually give a safe and quick transaction. Now are you articulate? Professional? Not in the slightest. But if I wanted an Edison, I would think of it as buying a cube from a kid, which is still business. So go you.


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 25, 2009)

Good Regisiew. You are acting much more professionally now. I still won't be buying (because I have relatives in Korea and I'll be going back for a visit soon anyway), but if I wasn't, then I would have seriously considered buying.

Your change of tone really helps -- you don't sound like an immature kid anymore, you sound more like a mature store owner. There's still room for improvement, but you are doing well. Keep it up!


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for all of the more positive support. And I want to congratulate Unknown.soul because just 5 minutes ago his package was shipped to California. And also it should come in about 3 days or less. (this message was mainly to Unknown.soul) Once again, thank's for your support, and if you have ANY suggestions for the site, please tell me, such as different cubes, different services, and different shipping (I ship everything normally, except I put brown paper around the package because I love ripping open paper when I get gifts )Enjoy the site!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 26, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> Thank you to everyone for all of the more positive support. And I want to congratulate Unknown.soul because just 5 minutes ago his package was shipped to California. And also it should come in about 3 days or less. (this message was mainly to Unknown.soul) Once again, thank's for your support, and I hope you enjoy the site!



hmmm...I don't know if you got some n00b -> English translator or what, but you really seem to have bettered! I haven't seen more new threads, you have a good transaction, and you seem to have shipped your first order 

I used to be a Regisiew basher, but, you know what? This may actually turn out better!

Thanks and kudos to Regisiew for learning the English language and acting in a more professional manner!


----------



## anderson26 (Mar 26, 2009)

So Regisiew. When are you getting your new site? You do know that you have to build the site from scratch with more advanced tools then freewebs? You do know that it costs money for a domain? It's not free. you do know right? Right?


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 26, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Regisiew said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you to everyone for all of the more positive support. And I want to congratulate Unknown.soul because just 5 minutes ago his package was shipped to California. And also it should come in about 3 days or less. (this message was mainly to Unknown.soul) Once again, thank's for your support, and I hope you enjoy the site!
> ...


hahahahahaha I totally agree, profound improvements in the articulation here.

(Well done)


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 26, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> Thank you to everyone for all of the more positive support. And I want to congratulate Unknown.soul because just 5 minutes ago his package was shipped to California. And also it should come in about 3 days or less. (this message was mainly to Unknown.soul) Once again, thank's for your support, and if you have ANY suggestions for the site, please tell me, such as different cubes, different services, and different shipping (I ship everything normally, except I put brown paper around the package because I love ripping open paper when I get gifts )Enjoy the site!


I bought one, my ID on paypal is [email protected]


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 26, 2009)

good job =D now u just gotta hope that people trust you


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 26, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Regisiew said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you to everyone for all of the more positive support. And I want to congratulate Unknown.soul because just 5 minutes ago his package was shipped to California. And also it should come in about 3 days or less. (this message was mainly to Unknown.soul) Once again, thank's for your support, and if you have ANY suggestions for the site, please tell me, such as different cubes, different services, and different shipping (I ship everything normally, except I put brown paper around the package because I love ripping open paper when I get gifts )Enjoy the site!
> ...


 I had recently received your payment. Your cube should be shipped off tomorrow, and will arrive in 1-2 days since you live near. Thank you very much, and I hope you enjoy your cube.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 26, 2009)

im so impressed with him right now, I actually want to buy a cube. rofl! if only i had money.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 26, 2009)

i'm considering buying one to be honest. maybe once they come back in stock later as i've recently bought a truckload of puzzles.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> im so impressed with him right now, I actually want to buy a cube. rofl! if only i had money.


I agree!
Ah, well regisiew, I'll probably buy one or 2 in May, when I get those credit-eske cards for my bday


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 26, 2009)

I love how people do nothing but insult him, and then he changes his spelling and says he wants to start new for three posts and suddenly you all love him.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 26, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> So Regisiew. When are you getting your new site? You do know that you have to build the site from scratch with more advanced tools then freewebs? You do know that it costs money for a domain? It's not free. you do know right? Right?


 Yes I do know this, and I will pay for it, I don't mind. I also know that I have to make the site again, but it's alright because hopefully it will be better, and people will enjoy the site more. Also we should have many more features, which also good. Thank you for double checking if I was aware of this


----------



## Musturd (Mar 26, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I love how people do nothing but insult him, and then he changes his spelling


and grammar and punctuation.

I probably will buy one as soon as Unknown gets his cube.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay, I had just payed for the new upgrades on the site. It will be completely finished in 1 hour. Thank you


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 26, 2009)

I still agree with jhong's LONG AGO post when he said he could get it cheaper from relatives.
(My university friend's grandparents live two doors down from the toy store that sells Joys / Edisons, and they got me a Joy for Christmas back in 2008, but I gave it to HIM since he asked me to teach him how to cube, but we lost touch. T_T)

I think a BETTER way to start off would have been just to sell at break even, that's what I did at TOW and likely what I'm going to do at CO 2009 (since I'm a nice guy and money really doesn't bother me much, it's just material wealth).

Either way, it seems from the last 4 pages of the forums that you've somehow miraculously evolved into some higher order.

Reminds me of Pokemon. ;;

As others said, I'll consider buying one after the two I have break / stop being amazingly awesome.

When the Joys come in, use this forum to tell us, I'm bookmarking THIS THREAD ONLY, no time to come on the forums anymore T_T;;

I'll consider buying 3 Joys if they're SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper than Tribox (incl. shipping).


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 26, 2009)

Alright, the payment for the site has been completed. There are a few new features such as, you can purchase whenever you want (because before it was extremely inconvenient, and I could only have a certain number of people order) because it will show when they're sold out. I will also get the domain name to be specialtyspeedcubes.com instead of the current, specialtyspeedcubes.webs.com. And, it should even be on google sooner or later, which will be nice. I will also being going to the post office today I believe, so if you want a day faster shipping, I advise you to order today. Also, another thing about the site that I had forgotten to mention, is that it looks completely different, but it has most of the same features (I will get tons more later) And lastly, if you like the site, please join as a member because I think it would be much nicer to have lots of members. Thank you, and enjoy the site!

To Paul Wagner: I'm about to send off your cube, and I wanted to make sure that I had the right address, so could you check your email and confirm that it is the correct address? And also mention if you would like lubrication or not, for no additional charge.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 26, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> I still agree with jhong's LONG AGO post when he said he could get it cheaper from relatives.
> (My university friend's grandparents live two doors down from the toy store that sells Joys / Edisons, and they got me a Joy for Christmas back in 2008, but I gave it to HIM since he asked me to teach him how to cube, but we lost touch. T_T)
> 
> I think a BETTER way to start off would have been just to sell at break even, that's what I did at TOW and likely what I'm going to do at CO 2009 (since I'm a nice guy and money really doesn't bother me much, it's just material wealth).
> ...


 First of all, joys have not arrived yet, and are currently out of stock. And also, they WILL be cheaper than tribox, and if you would like proof later on, I will send you tribox's price for the cube, and the shipping price. Thank you!


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, you are doing a much better job now. I just can't help but wonder if you had listened earlier how much less flaming you would have had to take though. Still, you are getting better, and keep it going!


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 27, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> First of all, joys have not arrived yet, and are currently out of stock. And also, they WILL be cheaper than tribox, and if you would like proof later on, I will send you tribox's price for the cube, and the shipping price. Thank you!



I don't want proof of like 5 cents cheaper.

I want like at least a ten dollar savings for a 3 cube purchase, otherwise I'd spend the extra x dollars just to get the quality service and fast shipping that I am familiar with.

It's not to say you're "losing" a potential customer, since I still have my doubts anyway; I've yet to hear from anybody who's bought from you.


----------



## lalalala (Mar 27, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Regisiew said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, joys have not arrived yet, and are currently out of stock. And also, they WILL be cheaper than tribox, and if you would like proof later on, I will send you tribox's price for the cube, and the shipping price. Thank you!
> ...



If you have been reading the tread two people has bought a cube from him.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, everyone can thank Optikon's order of 4 cubes, because that money will be used to get specialtyspeedcubes.com instead of .webs.com! Thank's to everyone for their support, and I will be shipping more cubes today!

EDIT: Also, for optikon's order, I changed the shipping, because I had gotten it wrong. I'm extremely sorry, but I'm learning how to do all this along the way. So I would like optikon to check his paypal account because i sent him back the 11 dollars I owed him (exact amount) All the other orders were fine, I just got confused on what to do with orders for more than one cube, but don't worry, It's PERFECTLY fine now. Also, I haven't been told that people want lubrication, except for when I ask. So just to make sure, I will always ship them off normally, unless you contact me and tell me you want lubrication. For optikon, if you would like lubrication, and didn't know beforehand, just send it back (this goes for everyone). Once again, sorry, and optikon please tell me if you got the money. Thank you


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 27, 2009)

lalalala said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Regisiew said:
> ...



That have received and have given good ratings, kthxbi.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 27, 2009)

unknown.soul should receive his cube tomorrow, so you can get feedback from him. He might even be making an unpackaging video. Enjoy the site!


----------



## JCUBEDx (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Regisiew, about how many of each color do you have left? I'm thinking of buying one.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 27, 2009)

I have exactly 1 black and 5 white edison's left. Also, I'm very sorry about having so little cubes, and the next time I ask my relatives to send cubes, I'll ask for about 50 of each. I will ask my relatives probably this weekend, and I will get the cubes as fast as I can. It was just in the beginning that I got a little amount cubes, because I had no clue how many I would need. You will still be able to reserve cubes, but you have to contact me. Once again, I'm extremely sorry for the inconvenience, and hopefully you understand. Thank you, and enjoy the site

EDIT: Also, this time I WILL be getting joy cubes as well.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 27, 2009)

I got it, here's the unboxing video:




I forgot to show the solution pamphlet:



This really is an Edison. I'll make a proper review in about a week.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 28, 2009)

It arrived! Hope you guys are less skeptic now! I know the white one doesn't say edison, but it is, though the black one literally does say it.


----------



## Musturd (Mar 28, 2009)

OK
I'll buy one
Gratz on becoming a cube seller or something


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 28, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> I forgot to show the solution pamphlet:
> 
> 
> 
> This really is an Edison. I'll make a proper review in about a week.



Yep, that's an edison. Has the Korean and everything.


----------



## Odin (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, im going to buy one (soon hopefully)


----------



## JCUBEDx (Mar 28, 2009)

That's awesome! I think I'm gonna buy one 

EDIT: Actually, I just bought a white one. Regisiew, can you please check if you have received the payment? My paypal ID is r******[email protected] Thanks!


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, I received my cube today and made an un-boxing video! Check it out!

and for some reason it's not embedding.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7HFx8AqplA&feature=channel_page


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 28, 2009)

How does it compare to your cube4you cube after breaking in/lube?


----------



## Musturd (Mar 28, 2009)

Didn't someone in your thread say it was better for 2Handing then the C4Y cube.
(I love my C4Y cube for 2Hing, though, but I don't have an Edison to compare it to yet)


----------



## MistArts (Mar 28, 2009)

What county in Virginia do you live in? I might be able to pick one up if you live close by.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 28, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> How does it compare to your cube4you cube after breaking in/lube?


well its not broken in and lubed yet but i have a feeling the edison is better in the long run


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 28, 2009)

I hadn't lubed it, very sorry, I never knew you wanted it. Though I will lube any cube for any order from anyone for free, but you must contact me. Otherwise, I will never know. So once again, sorry, and for any future buyers, if you want lube, please ask.


----------



## siphuyoda (Mar 29, 2009)

yo. got anymore edison cubes left regi? I'm planning on buying one tomorrow


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 29, 2009)

I have one black edison cube left, though it is missing one spring. And I believe the other black edison that I have, was already requested by vulosity, but he hasn't purchased it. But right now, I still have a non-defected one left, which you can have if vulosity doesn't decide to get it. And as for the defected one, I will replace it with an edison spring, because I have a few. Thank you

EDIT: I'm going to attempt to embed the other unboxing video...


----------



## Musturd (Mar 29, 2009)

Did you get my order, Regisiew?


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 29, 2009)

regisiew, I don't want to claim the Edison, as I'll wait for you to have Joys and buy both at the same time.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 30, 2009)

Musturd said:


> Did you get my order, Regisiew?


What is your email address?


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 30, 2009)

JCUBEDx said:


> Hey Regisiew, did you get my order also? The email is [email protected]


yes, I'm very sorry because I can not ship it today, though it will be shipped tomorrow. Would you like free lubrication?

EDIT: Also, I'm about to ask my relatives to order 25 black edison cubes, 25 white edison cubes, 25 black joy cubes, and 25 white joy cubes. This is going to cost LOTS of money and I just need to make sure that you guys will actually buy these, otherwise, it would be very unfair to my relatives, because their going to lose a lot of money, and they are being very nice. Obviously, I don't want to make people buy them, I'm just trying to make sure that this is what you guys want, and will purchase. Thank you and please vote in the pole.

another edit: Actually, I think I'll just get 10 of everything, and will gradually get larger amounts, unless it turns out they will all sell.


----------



## JCUBEDx (Mar 30, 2009)

Haha I understand. But no thanks, I'll just lube it myself once I receive it


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 30, 2009)

Regiesiew: One suggestion I have to you is to stop posting who has bought what and when you ship it. Sometimes for various reasons, buyers don't want that published.


----------



## Musturd (Mar 30, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get my order, Regisiew?
> ...



I'm sorry to use this thread again, but I need to.
I sent you a private message earlier, and I sent you another one now. If you didn't know where to see your private messages, they can be accessed by clicking on link in the top right hand corner of any page on this website.
I don't really want to post my e-mail address in public, but I doubt people posting their e-mail addresses on this site have had any trouble.

If you see the private message than you can either PM me back, or just post here.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 30, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Regiesiew: One suggestion I have to you is to stop posting who has bought what and when you ship it. Sometimes for various reasons, buyers don't want that published.


 Okay, sorry


----------



## siphuyoda (Mar 30, 2009)

Can I reserve a white edison for when it comes in?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 30, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> I hadn't lubed it, very sorry, I never knew you wanted it. Though I will lube any cube for any order from anyone for free, but you must contact me. Otherwise, I will never know. So once again, sorry, and for any future buyers, if you want lube, please ask.


no worries its fine


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 30, 2009)

siphuyoda said:


> Can I reserve a white edison for when it comes in?



He currently sells them, I believe there are 5 left (no love for white puzzles? )


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 30, 2009)

Alright, you've convinced me. I'll probably order one of these today or tomorrow.


----------



## Musturd (Mar 30, 2009)

Mine came, and it seems like it will be a great cube
(Not broken in or lubed yet though)


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't wait until you get Joys.

I want a JOy.


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 31, 2009)

The poll (not pole) should have check-boxes instead of just one option, some people want to buy more than one?? -- I'm interested in a white / black Joy cube, can I combine shipping or are you like Tribox and charge separate / per weight package??


----------



## EE-Cuber (Mar 31, 2009)

I want to take a moment to mention my experience buying these from Regisiew.

I ordered 3 cubes from his website ~ 4-5 days ago and he packed them nice & securely. Shipping to my location only took a few days as I received them yesterday. He also honored the small refund so that his prices are comparable to elsewhere. He did a good job! 

The cubes.. are stiff as [email protected]!$ right out of the package.. after some adjustments and a little CRC TLC they turn nice!

I wonder how JOY types are different?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 31, 2009)

maybe you should make a "white edison" and "black edison" and the same for the joys once you get them... I think it'd be less of a hassle to tell people whether you have the product color or not...


----------



## Regisiew (Apr 2, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> maybe you should make a "white edison" and "black edison" and the same for the joys once you get them... I think it'd be less of a hassle to tell people whether you have the product color or not...


That gave me a wonderful idea! Alright, due to people being concerned that the cubes are stiff, and not lubricated, I will make lubrication an option instead of color. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## siphuyoda (Apr 2, 2009)

My cube came in today, regisiew. Was a little stiff, but after adjusting the tension and lubricating em, they turn very nice. If we were in prison, I'd protect you in the showers ;D


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 2, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > maybe you should make a "white edison" and "black edison" and the same for the joys once you get them... I think it'd be less of a hassle to tell people whether you have the product color or not...
> ...



no prob


----------



## JL58 (Apr 3, 2009)

I ordered one white Edison from Regisiew on 3/29, received it today. Simple but efficient packaging (not too professional looking should I say, but it works). The cube is smooth, kind of noisy but I don't mind.

I was surprised by the colors of the stickers. All are deeper and darker than usual, especially the blue and the green. The yellow is gold-ish, and the orange closer to the red than usual. I might consider changing it to a more standard set.

Very happy overall. I won't hesitate to order more in the future.


----------



## Regisiew (Apr 3, 2009)

JL58 said:


> I ordered one white Edison from Regisiew on 3/29, received it today. Simple but efficient packaging (not too professional looking should I say, but it works). The cube is smooth, kind of noisy but I don't mind.
> 
> I was surprised by the colors of the stickers. All are deeper and darker than usual, especially the blue and the green. The yellow is gold-ish, and the orange closer to the red than usual. I might consider changing it to a more standard set.
> 
> Very happy overall. I won't hesitate to order more in the future.


I've heard A LOT about the cubes being unlubricated, and stiff, and noisy, etc. Though it's a very good cube, and I don't want you guys to think it's not, just because I hadn't lubed it, so as I had already said, soon on the site, we will have more cubes, and an option not only for the color, but for if you want it lubricated or not. Thank you


----------



## JCUBEDx (Apr 4, 2009)

I got my cube yesterday. It's a great all around cube and your service was excellent. Thanks so much


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 4, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> JL58 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered one white Edison from Regisiew on 3/29, received it today. Simple but efficient packaging (not too professional looking should I say, but it works). The cube is smooth, kind of noisy but I don't mind.
> ...


I'm glad your business is working. 

When will you have black Joy Cubes available?


----------

